# Navigation when riding



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Lots of places I ride don't have cell coverage.....these places are where we really need nav aids.....

While I take 2 GPS's on most of these rides, I also take a compass and paper map as well......

Still, in a place where the terrain is featureless, or looks the same, a GPS is a great tool.....

I've tried a couple of cell phone apps, and the biggest issue IMO is battery life.

I'll stick with my Garmin handhelds....


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I've used Endomondo and MotionX. Both are free if I remember correctly, or a minimal fee. They do exactly that: map your ride, share with others, keep you stats.
I stopped using them because they empty my phone's battery too fast and riding alone, my phone is for emergencies and I need it to work. On short ride, they are fine. I use a Garmin watch instead now. I have the apps as back up if I get lost, as they give me a fairly accurate position.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Garmin is great and so is Strava.

I have an older Garmin 200 (not fancy but works fine). Also have an 800 and its all fancy and stuff.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a Delorme PN-60. When I was riding out west I was so far out of cell phone range that a phone app wouldn't have been much help.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Lots of places I ride don't have cell coverage.....these places are where we really need nav aids.....
> 
> While I take 2 GPS's on most of these rides, I also take a compass and paper map as well......
> 
> ...


Ditto on no cell phone coverage, where we ride
Hubby carries a GPS, and I rely on my horse, and memory, which at times has it's faults!


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I use MotionX on my phone. With a battery pack case, I can go over 3 hours without it even dipping into my phone's battery. I highly recommend getting a battery pack (or two) to use with your phone's GPS.


----------



## Ibriding (Jun 15, 2015)

I love the idea and will probably use Strava since I have it for cycling. Many places around me don't have cell service though. I've got a huge map of the Eagle Cap area that I'll pack when I make it that direction. I'm pretty sure I could get lost in the mountains pretty quick though I managed ok this spring when I was looking for mushrooms.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Ride around long enough and you'll get where your going.


----------

